# Vodka, Rum, and a Port - Oh my! (or what I bought at the store today)



## anderson0196 (May 11, 2008)

Here's to trying new things!

Picked a new vodka I've heard great things about (Tito's Handmade)
Picked up a higher end rum that some of the BOTL's rave about (Ron Zacapa Centenario)
And finally a port that the folks speak highly of as well (Taylor Fladgate 10)

Looking forward to sampling (read getting s-faced) this wknd:ss

Thanks for the suggestions all!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

anderson0196 said:


> Here's to trying new things!
> 
> Picked a new vodka I've heard great things about (Tito's Handmade)
> Picked up a higher end rum that some of the BOTL's rave about (Ron Zacapa Centenario)
> ...


Tried Tito's for the first time two weeks ago. Good. Not Great. :dr
Ron Zacapa. 15 yr. Good. :dr :dr 23 yr. Great. :dr :dr :dr :dr 
Taylor Fladgate 10 yr Tawny Port. :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I like Tito's a lot!


----------



## anderson0196 (May 11, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Ron Zacapa. 15 yr. Good. :dr :dr 23 yr. Great. :dr :dr :dr :dr


It's the 23 yr:tu


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Just remember not to mix them. Drink one at a time.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Put the port in the fridge for 20-30 minutes before serving.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I tried the Tito's when I was in San Diego visiting Peter and the boys. Surprisingly good Vodka. Who would have thought Texas could make a decent vodka? Most of the guys know my thoughts on Texas :r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Tried Tito's for the first time two weeks ago. Good. Not Great.


Don't be messing with Texas, poon!

I think Tito's is great--for the price. I've never had a vodka in that price range that's better than Tito's. There are vodkas I prefer, but they're all more expensive. And, for me at least, Tito's is fine mixed or in a martini.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> Don't be messing with Texas, poon!
> 
> I think Tito's is great--for the price. I've never had a vodka in that price range that's better than Tito's. There are vodkas I prefer, but they're all more expensive. And, for me at least, Tito's is fine mixed or in a martini.


a) I'd never mess with Texas. you're all a bunch of loonies! ;-) 

b) I have no idea as to the price and was not making a statement on value - just on the quality of the vodka.

c) VVVVV


croatan said:


> Nah, I'm just a drunk. :al


----------



## anderson0196 (May 11, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> Put the port in the fridge for 20-30 minutes before serving.


This is the first time I've actually bought a bottle - usually will just order it after a meal or other times when I'm out.

Should it be stored in the fridge? I also heard port can go bad in the bottle - How long will it keep?


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

The Taylor Fladgate 10 yr Tawny Port is really nice, the 20 year is a yumathon. :dr


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

croatan said:


> Don't be messing with Texas, poon!
> 
> I think Tito's is great--for the price. I've never had a vodka in that price range that's better than Tito's. There are vodkas I prefer, but they're all more expensive. And, for me at least, Tito's is fine mixed or in a martini.


---Language Police---

If yens put Tito's in a martini, Jimmeh, it ain't a martini.
Don't mess wit Texas, & don't mess wit martini.....

ps. enjoy your drinks :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

anderson0196 said:


> This is the first time I've actually bought a bottle - usually will just order it after a meal or other times when I'm out.
> 
> Should it be stored in the fridge? I also heard port can go bad in the bottle - How long will it keep?


A few pointers will help you out

*1. Do you plan to finish the bottle this weekend?* If so you should decant into another bottle to let it open up some (while cooled the whole time). If not just leave in the bottle with the T cork in. Tawny port should breathe for 3-8 hours if it's going to be consumed in one sitting. You could pour out a "tasters choice" and there will be enough room in the bottle to just let it develop without the T cork in. The room will smell nice also.

2. Tawny port will last almost a month once open, so do not worry.

3. Serve port around 60-65 degrees. You want it cooler than the room, but not "cold". Like at a cellar temperature.


----------



## orangehorse (Sep 14, 2006)

Best Vodka for the $$ IMO is Luksosova. My local B&M has the liter bottle for a little over $20.

It's potato vodka, not the grain stuff.


----------

